# Anyone work for Bloors?, Whats biggest discount available on new house?



## g40steve (Aug 14, 2009)

Sold my home few weeks back & in process of looking for a new family home.
Bloors & DWH have a brand new site near to me, the Bloors have a house style on a plot i like.
What discount/cash off do you think is possible.
They have 11 built but unsold properties & I want one on the next phase.
The house next to the one I want is also sold so I believe they could bring forward build programme.

The house is priced at £309,995, what you reckon is possible?


----------

